# Just got a new skiff but a little bummed



## FBskinny (Dec 8, 2015)

Some flex can be normal but that depends on what boat it is. Can you post some more info, like make, model, year?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Some move a little bit, some don't. What kind of boat did you buy and how is the floor finished? 

For whatever it's worth, a good buddy swears his East Cape flexes in chop but he seems to be the only one that can see this mysterious flexing


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

You can post from your smart phone easier than on the computer or photo bucket! Did you water test the skiff before buying it?


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

It's titled as home made in 2006 supposibly was completely just redone, Really wish I could post a pic


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

View media item 851


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

How much flex are you talking that boat is prob not for for too much abuse!


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

ADicus said:


> How much flex are you talking that boat is prob not for for too much abuse!


Well my cooler seemed to be bobing up and down about 1/2" ish it seemed


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

I just want to hit some flats in the keys ect..


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

There's a difference between rough conditions and flex my friend you might want to secure the cooler first and look more into if it's truly flex or just the way the skiff handles chop!


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

ADicus said:


> There's a difference between rough conditions and flex my friend you might want to secure the cooler first and look more into if it's truly flex or just the way the skiff handles chop!


Cooler wasn't bouncing it's a heavy yeti it wasn't moving off ground , I just noticed it bobing from the flex .


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Eskiffman said:


> Well my cooler seemed to be bobing up and down about 1/2" ish it seemed


How is the cooler secured?


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

I noticed this flex in the slightest canal chop in the glades , I've never took it in real chop


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Did it do the same thing when you water tested it?


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> How is the cooler secured?


It was moving up and down because the floor was moving up and down , the cooler never left the spot it was , didn't slid never left the ground or anything like that . I could have had it strapped to the floor and it still would have bobbed due to the floor bobing


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

ADicus said:


> Did it do the same thing when you water tested it?


This was when I water tested it afte getting home and buying it .


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My friend has a fin n feather, the floor flexes as you described. We have run it in some crappy conditions over the past 5 years and it has never been an issue. 

You might do some test runs closer to an area you know and see how it goes. Guessing you didn't wet test it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I also rode in an older beavertail b1 and that floor flexed quite a bit. I don't know if there was core in that floor but the owner said it was normal for that boat.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

It may just be how it performs in those conditions! It looks almost like a gheenoe style skiff. I haven't ridden in too many with power but I can imagine they all have a bit of give in the hull due to the lightweight construction.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

my LT25 would flex allot especially in rough water.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

el9surf said:


> My friend has a fin n feather, the floor flexes as you described. We have run it in some crappy conditions over the past 5 years and it has never been an issue.
> 
> You might do some test runs closer to an area you know and see how it goes. Guessing you didn't wet test it.


Yeah going to do some more test runs and see how it goes . A few people have told me if its not broke don't fix it ,I just don't want gi sink in the middle of somewhere lol .


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

We need more pics! Is that a raised sole? What does the bottom look like? 

Don't worry, just run it for now. If it flexes excessively, it will eventually crack along a chine, but you can fix the crack and add the necessary stringers and cross members at the same time.

The Gheenoes and their clones all flex under power. If you have a 150 hp motor on a hull, flexing is a big deal, but with a 10-15 hp motor on it, a slightly floppy floor isn't the end of the word. However, if you feel your ankles getting wet, pull the plug and don't come off plane until you are at the ramp.

Nate


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

View media item 869View media item 870View media item 871View media item 872View media item 851


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> We need more pics! Is that a raised sole? What does the bottom look like?
> 
> Don't worry, just run it for now. If it flexes excessively, it will eventually crack along a chine, but you can fix the crack and add the necessary stringers and cross members at the same time.
> 
> ...


Just posted more pics


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> We need more pics! Is that a raised sole? What does the bottom look like?
> 
> Don't worry, just run it for now. If it flexes excessively, it will eventually crack along a chine, but you can fix the crack and add the necessary stringers and cross members at the same time.
> 
> ...


My Chapman Mudbug Pirogue floor was flexing out of control with a 6 hp outboard, so I added 2 layers of mat/cloth to the inside floor. Now solid and no flexing without any frames or double bottom.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

stephenchurch said:


> My Chapman Mudbug Pirogue floor was flexing out of control with a 6 hp outboard, so I added 2 layers of mat/cloth to the inside floor. Now solid and no flexing without any frames or double bottom.


Yeah but then I'd have to rip the deck out to do it , right ?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Eskiffman said:


> Yeah but then I'd have to rip the deck out to do it , right ?


The pics confirm my suspicions. You don't know whether the bottom of the boat is flexing because you can't see it. The raised sole is flopping. Ignore it until it breaks, then replace it with something stronger.

Nate


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> The pics confirm my suspicions. You don't know whether the bottom of the boat is flexing because you can't see it. The raised sole is flopping. Ignore it until it breaks, then replace it with something stronger.
> 
> Nate


But when walking on my deck it doesn't feel to soft , I figured from the haul flexing it made the deck flex . Also the sides flex a little


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That floor is suspended over crossmembers. It can feel solid at rest and then amplify the vibration of the hull when running, especially with a heavy cooler on it. That boat doesn't have gunnels, so the sides will have some give. If you made it so thick that it didn't give, it would weigh a ton. I am also not saying the bottom isn't oil-canning (the colloquial term for a floppy floor). It very well could be. What I am saying is not to lose sleep over it. It looks like you have a neat little boat. If something breaks, fix it, but until then, fish the snot out of it.

One point of note: it appears to be made for a small engine. Is that a 9.9 hp Merc? Don't let some speed junky convince you to repower with something bigger. The additional vibration from higher speeds than they are designed to tolerate will tear up these light boats.

Nate


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

My flat bottom skiff flexed a lot more than half an inch, but it was never any big deal. I ran it in all kinds of crappy conditions without issue. It was a fun way to mess with girls I took out.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> That floor is suspended over crossmembers. It can feel solid at rest and then amplify the vibration of the hull when running, especially with a heavy cooler on it. That boat doesn't have gunnels, so the sides will have some give. If you made it so thick that it didn't give, it would weigh a ton. I am also not saying the bottom isn't oil-canning (the colloquial term for a floppy floor). It very well could be. What I am saying is not to lose sleep over it. It looks like you have a neat little boat. If something breaks, fix it, but until then, fish the snot out of it.
> 
> One point of note: it appears to be made for a small engine. Is that a 9.9 hp Merc? Don't let some speed junky convince you to repower with something bigger. The additional vibration from higher speeds than they are designed to tolerate will tear up these light boats.
> 
> Nate


It's a 2stroke 25hp , and thanks for the advice , appreciate it


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Eskiffman said:


> It's a 2stroke 25hp , and thanks for the advice , appreciate it


I thought it looked small. A 2-stroke would account for that. That makes more sense for a tunnel since you need speed to get the tunnel to lift the water where you want it. That thing should scoot!

Nate


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Eskiffman said:


> Yeah but then I'd have to rip the deck out to do it , right ?


And so you can't see the bottom is the issue. The floor is flexing? The hull has enough curves in the bottom and so it should not flex like the flat bottom skiffs do, just use it. Nice little hull, decks front and back, tunnel, hatches, got it all.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

maybe the liner isn't bonded to the stringers. Or maybe there are no stringers.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

devrep said:


> maybe the liner isn't bonded to the stringers. Or maybe there are no stringers.



Anyway to figure out what's going on down there before it cracks or not . Or before ripping it apart to check ?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Did the guy you bought it from build the boat? If so call him and ask him how it was built.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Did the guy you bought it from build the boat? If so call him and ask him how it was built.


No he said he didn't know who built it


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Eskiffman said:


> No he said he didn't know who built it


Back in the 70's I had a skiff with a soft floor, I decided not to repair it properly and drilled 4" hole saw holes, pumped 2 part foam in the double bottom and it stiffened the hull and floor. Replaced the plugs and used it for 3 more years with no issues.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Just remember. Sometimes if you beef one part up, another part will get stressed. If it's flexing and all working in harmony, run it.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Some flex is normal especially in flat bottom boats with no structural hull support. HB Glades skiffs and EC Gladesmens are notorious for it.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

How long/wide is that boat ?


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

trekker said:


> How long/wide is that boat ?


It's about 16ft and 5 ft wide in center


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just clamp a stiff piece of wood or metal across the sides of boat and attach another going down from this cross piece stopping just short of touching the floor and then look for that gap to change. That is a simple cheap approach. You can get more technical.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Is it just me or does this hull look an awful lot like a Mudminnow to anyone else?


----------

